# Peptides for muscle growth



## icecube789 (Mar 9, 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]Being sort of a newbie to peptide use, I was wondering what would the best peptide for muscle growth? Not looking for anything super powerful, just something to augment PH use, and not looking for something to be pinned. Thanks for your input.*[/FONT]


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 10, 2012)

lr3,igf DES,ipam/cjc,TB-500,peg-mgf,mgf would be the best.You wouldnt even fill the pin.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 10, 2012)

Pins don't hurt much. Don't worry.


----------



## Thresh (Mar 10, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> lr3,igf DES,ipam/cjc,TB-500,peg-mgf,mgf would be the best.You wouldnt even fill the pin.



This


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------

